# New Boiler time...



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Our Britony Combi 100 boiler needs replacing (we inherited it when we moved into this house).

Its a 3 bed link detached with 9 rads. We have plans to extend the house in 2 years or so - adding another bedroom and a new living room.

My instinct is to plan ahead and choose a boiler that will be powerful enough to serve the house with the future extension. Sound sensible?

I was thinking about getting a Worcester Bosh boiler (no specific reason other than i've always had Bosch appliances), can anyone recommend a specific model range to look at? 

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Valiant for me, I had mine for 10 years now and it's never gone wrong, all original parts still working well. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Valiant for me, I had mine for 10 years now and it's never gone wrong, all original parts still working well. :thumb:


That's you put a curse on it now SB! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I have some rentals and have Worcester Bosch (had issues) Baxi Duo iirc (great boiler but had one fault in 7 years) and Valiant (no issues) I'd also recommend Viessmann.

The Worcester Bosch was fitted around 8 years ago and has suffered a couple of issues, main one being a split diverter which are made of plastic, that cost c£200 to repair iirc.

As with anything in life and especially boilers I feel buy cheap, buy twice is prominent.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

My recommendation would be a Vaillant all day long, in addition to this I would do the following:

1) Fit a Magnaclean filter, your boiler with thank you for it by lasting longer:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/adey-cp1-03-00022-01-2-magnetic-filtration-22mm/49961

2) Fit an independent filling loop, the boilers do have them integrated but they do sometimes go wrong and it's much easier and cheaper to change the independent setup than buying replacement boiler parts.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/r24-filling-loop/83905

I had a good chat with a plumbing/heating customer of ours and he's worked on many a boiler over the years and he can't rate the Vaillants high enough. He gave me the above tips and I've since added them to our own system. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Stay away from Glow worm, had nothing but trouble since it was fitted.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> That's you put a curse on it now SB! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Oh dear  what have I said :lol:. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

EliteCarCare said:


> My recommendation would be a Vaillant all day long, in addition to this I would do the following:
> 
> 1) Fit a Magnaclean filter, your boiler with thank you for it by lasting longer:
> 
> ...


I have a Magnaclean fitted also, I forgot to mention that and yes, they're worth their weight in gold. :thumb: I couldn't agree more about Vailient boilers.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

We have one of the new Ideal Vogue combis, 10 year parts and labour warranty.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We've got an Ideal, came new with the new build house. Never heard of them before to be honest as had Valliant in our flat we rented beforehand.

Have to say, the Valliant had booming noises and couple of issues over the course of 2.5 years but so far touch wood the Ideal unit in our own home performs great!


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Vaillant, Worcester Bosch, both recommended.

Keep away from Ferolli, cheap and nasty


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I've been fitting the ideal vogue. It's cheaper than the vaillant and a longer warranty. An inside its a vaillant anyway because they pinched the design team. Definitely get a magnaclean too.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

funkydunk said:


> I've been fitting the ideal vogue. It's cheaper than the vaillant and a longer warranty. An inside its a vaillant anyway because they pinched the design team. Definitely get a magnaclean too.


Yep, meant to mention the internal similarities earlier.
Either the Ideal or the Vaillant are a much simpler internal layout and hence easier to work on than the WB for example.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

glad the valliant is getting good reviews got mine coming in January with Adey magnaclean and stelrad softline rads with drayton TRV4 valves


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Every man and his dog will have an opinion on this. You need to measure your static pressure and flow rate to start with.
Pick a boiler you will feel happy with I.e wb, valliant, viessman, Baxi duo.
Ideal are cheap, sold and recommended by the likes of city plumbing (travis Perkins) fitted by councils and housing association. wb are still living on a strong brand name, valliant have the best after care, viessman are quality but not as pretty as others.
My home is a 4 bed detached with two bathrooms. Water pressure is between 2-3 bar and flow is 18l/m. I opted for a valliant 938 which I kiss every night:lol: the 838 is the same boiler without the tank which in hindsight, would work just as good.
I picked this for its performance. Hot flow is same as cold and I don't get any flow drop when multiple taps are used.
My mate put the Baxi equivalent in his and the hot water flow is noticeably slower. British gas recommended the Baxi even though he had seen mine he chose that one for the longer guarantee.
My second choice was a viessman. Well it was 1st but the model was out f stock.
You may need a shock arrestor on the water in if you are on a water meter too:thumb:


----------

